# 1956 Ferguson water pump issue



## Ccolt (6 mo ago)

I have a 56 or 57 Ferguson 35 and I believe just prior to Massey. It’s a Continental gas engine. The water pump has finally failed and likely one that came on the tractor new. The old one is so corroded that machine shop can’t rebuild it. I’ve ordered one that is supposed to work but obviously does not begin to look like my old part. My old one has pulley at base and then a conical extension resembling a cone, fatter at base and tapering to a point where the fan attaches directly to a shaft protruding from end. The fan bolts to this shaft. I’m wondering if I’m dealing two separate parts that somehow combine. These were popular tractors and I feel that there must be parts somewhere but so far no luck. Can anyone offer suggestions?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Ccolt, welcome to the forum!

Pump:








Massey Ferguson Water Pump


For FITS <B>MASSEY FERGUSON�</B> 35, 135, 230, 245, 202, 203, 204, 205, 20, 213520C




www.crosscreektractor.com





Hub/pulley:








Massey Ferguson Water Pump Pulley


For FITS <B>MASSEY FERGUSON�</B> 35, 202, 203, 204, 205, 135, 235, 20, 2135, 2200, 4500




www.crosscreektractor.com





Pump and hub/pulley:








Massey Ferguson Water Pump


For FITS <B>Massey Ferguson®</B> 35, 135, 230, 245, 202, 203, 204, 205, 20, 2135 20C Tractors.




www.crosscreektractor.com


----------

